Ask HN: What are the some of the best general programming videos you've watched? - s16h
======
bantunes
LearnCode.academy's Redux playlist is really good
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w-oQ-i1XB8&list=PLoYCgNOIyG...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w-oQ-i1XB8&list=PLoYCgNOIyGADILc3iUJzygCqC8Tt3bRXt)

------
gameswithgo
The first ~150 hours of Handmade Hero are great if you are interested in
learning some neat C tricks (like hot reloading, SIMD, etc) and/or low level
gamedev basics

[https://handmadehero.org/](https://handmadehero.org/)

------
JLYonah
Games with GO [https://gameswithgo.org/](https://gameswithgo.org/) is a good
series to learn some GoLang. Have not finished watching it yet, but enjoying
it a lot!

